# Friends



## Guest (Feb 13, 2001)

Hello Everyone,I haven't posted in awhile and it doesn't have anything to do with Fibro but I hope you will bear with me. My brother from whom I had been estranged for almost 20 years until last November had a heart attack on 2/4/01 and is still in a coma. The docs say that this is as much as we can expect as there was massive brain trauma. The really sad thing is that he and his wife are separated but not yet divorced. Even though she has been cooperative it makes it difficult for her and my family as legally she has to make the decisions. She hasn't been to see him (her mother has) and we've been there every day. I'm really not asking for sympathy just your prayers. It's beginning to catch up with me so I have to slow down a little. Thanks for listening.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Saundra. I am sorry for the difficult times you are going through and will pray for you, your brother, and your family.God bless.M.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Saundra,I am so sorry. Will definitly pray.Is your brother on life support?Im sure it is a mess--please take care and let us know how you are coping.Debbie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Saundra, I am sorry to hear about your brother. Please know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers as you go through this difficult time. Please stay in touch.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Saundra, I am so sorry. It must be extremely difficult for you and your family. My thoughts are with you. Please keep us posted.Sincerely,Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.Hope you had a chance to mend some fences before this happened.I try never to go to bed angry at my family. Gosh it's tuff sometimes tho.These harsh realities, make my problems seem so small. Celebrate life in every way, every day, we only dance on this earth for such a short time.God Bless


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Thanks to all. Things are pretty much the same. He is on life support and the doctors aren't giving any hope for recovery but as I told the cardiologist after science can do no more miracles begin and I believe totally in them.I am talking to an attorney about becoming his guardian since his "almost X" really doesn't have his best interest at heart. I am not ready to take him off life support and she had agreed with that to me but I found out last night from one of his nurses that she had told the doctor that it was o.k. with her and of course she can make legal decisions for him. Without the guardianship my only recourse would be an injunction to block that. It may come to the decision to stop life support but I don't think she is the one to decide. Please forgive me. I know I am telling you more than you want to know but it helps just to see the words.Nick you are 100% correct. We should live each moment as if it were our last. The estrangment was not my desire and I had told him before our father's death 12 years ago that if he ever needed anything to call. Well, at that time he said he wouldn't but when the time came, he did and both my husband and I helped him. I am very grateful that we had this short time. I pray we have more.Tell someone close to you how much you appreciate them before you go to sleep tonight. God bless.Saundra


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2001)

Hello Friends,A final update. My brother passed away on Sunday after being taken off life support a week ago today. Watching him for those three days will stay with me always. But I rejoice for him because I know he is in the presence of the Lord. I am at peace with the entire situation because it is not my job to judge anyones heart. Thank you all for your prayers and support.Saundra


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Sorry to hear the sad news Saundra. Bless you for being there for him. It is obvious you have gained much from this tragic event.God be with you always,M.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

My deepest sympathy to you at this difficult time. But I'm sure you know that you'll see him again and under much better circumstances next time.love to all, mama-keep posting!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

My condolenses to you and your family. God Bless.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2001)

Prayers and Hugs to you and yours, Saundra DeeDee


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

May God comfort you and yours Saundra. He is the great comforter.We are all thinking of you.Please keep in touch.Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Saundra,I send my deepest Sympathy. Sincerely,Karen


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Sorry about your brother, Saundra, I can't imagine losing one of my siblings. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Georgia


----------

